# Synarel down regulation urgent question!



## Jomojo (Jan 17, 2014)

Hoping someone can help!! I'm currently on day 12 of down regulation- using the synarel nose spray. I think I may have got my dosage wrong. Wen I was last at the clinic I am sure the nurse told me to use one spray in each nostril twice a day. The sticker on the box says 'use two sprays twice a day into both nostrils'. I thought this meant 4 sprays a day in total.

I've just checked my schedule the clinic provided me with to double check my dates and it says I should be taking 1600 mcg of synarel which equates to 8 sprays a day- twice what I have been taking!!!  

I am scheduled for first scan on 28th October, EC and et week commencing 10th Nov. unfortunately the clinic is shut until Monday morning so can't ring them until then.  Anyone know what this means for me? Will everything hav to be put back or is there enough time for me to catch up so to speak? Arghh! Can't believe I could be so stupid!


----------



## Littlemissv (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi jomojo,

I cant say much about the dosage in mcg - but I know for me downreg involved 2 sniffs twice a day (one in each nostril in the morning, same again in the evening) and that certainly did the job for me.

I've not heard of anyone taking 8 sniffs a day so will see if anyone else replies... Do you have any specific reasons why you would need that amount?

The one thing I would say is that when you have your  down reg scan they will look to see if the ovaries have calmed down - if NOT they will just continue the down reg until they do. So to the best of my knowledge IF this isnt the right dosage they will just leave you to down reg for longer - so more sniffing!

If you are worried I would try seeing if there is an emergency number for your clining to speak to an out of hours doctor. Most clinics have them - so if this is going to worry you give them a call.

Take Care (and I really do think you will be fine)

L x


----------



## Jomojo (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks littlemissv, that is reassuring! I hope I am panicking over nothing- the nurse specifically said that one bottle would last approx 2 weeks - the bottle has 60 sprays in it so would only last 1 week if I was using 8 sprays per day. Plus I have only been given 3 bottles- not enough to get me to EC on 8 sprays per day. 

I have not been told anything other than both me and DH are perfectly normal with no issues.


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi Hun,

When I was on synarel spray it was two sprays, one each nostril, twice a day.  Then with other cycles they gave me suprecur spray which was 2 sprays 4 times a day.  I think you will be ok, have you had a bleed yet?? The bleed signifies the down reg bit xx


----------



## Jomojo (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks mross. I've done a lot of googling and it seems that 2 sprays twice per day as I have been doing is the norm. I wonder if they just made a typo on my schedule, guess I will find out Monday. yes, Af came a day or 2 late, a little heavier than normal. Is that a good thing? X


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Yes most definitely, it means it's working  

If you hadn't bled you would have to stay on for longer.  They check your lining at the scan and if you've bled then lining will be thin then they will check your ovaries are sleeping which I'm sure they will be!! Xx


----------



## Jomojo (Jan 17, 2014)

Panic over- I have been taking the right amount after all! Phew! Apparently it was a typing error on the schedule. thanks for all the help!


----------

